# Maglight Switch Hex driver size



## ljw2k (Apr 13, 2011)

What size Hex Wrench fits the maglight switch 

Is there 2 different sizes for old and new Maglights 


The 5/64 Hex wrench does not fit my New mag light Serial Number D203316304


----------



## DonShock (Apr 13, 2011)

IIRC, the new lights need a T8 wrench.


----------



## ljw2k (Apr 13, 2011)

Thankyou very much for the speedy reply.


----------



## alexdiver (Apr 13, 2011)

Its either a t8 or t7 , but i had too drill the hole a little bigger in order for my torx shaft too fit in it.


----------



## ljw2k (Apr 13, 2011)

I hope it's not T7 as i have just ordered a T8 Torx now and you should not have to drill anything out unless your T8 driver goes wider down the shaft.


----------



## PJ (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is a link to a previous thread on this topic. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?275264-new-set-screw-tool-for-Mag-D-switch

Most T8 wrenches won't work unless you can grind the shaft down to be the same diameter as the driver part.


----------



## dizhu (Apr 13, 2011)

The teeth matches T8 or T7 but it won't work due to torx shaft is larger than the spring it has to pass. The allen won't bite initially. I have to use a cheap flat precision screwdriver to forcefully try to turn it. This somehow enables allen to bite the teeth and work.


----------



## Norm (Apr 13, 2011)

Please refer to the link provided by PJ.
Most the answer to these sort of questions can be found by using the google search box at the top of the page.
If there are too many threads started on the same subject information becomes diluted, it's much better to keep it together.
The last page of that thread should provide all the answers 
If you have further questions please post in the existing thread.
Norm


----------

